# Surprise! President Obama Wins Nobel Peace Prize WTF



## stash (Jan 20, 2007)

First slavery to white house now this. Will this $hit ever end.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

He has brought peace to the Moon, bow down to the king :sniper:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

consolation prize for not securing the Olympics in Chicargo... :lol:


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

My favorite snippet from the article that I read ".... and stress diplomacy and cooperation rather than unilateralism."

Apparently they haven't keyed in on his 'diplomacy and cooperation' in the health care debate (and others) very closley.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> My favorite snippet from the article that I read ".... and stress diplomacy and cooperation rather than unilateralism."


What the hell....this guy has only been in office not even 10 months. How can he show diplomacy, cooperation?? He has only been working the foreign affairs for about the past three months. This is is crazy. I am not saying this guy can't win a noble prize.....but what has he really done other than being the first black president? If they would have stated that is the reason why he won....that would be ok.....but diplomacy and cooperation....for what? What diplomacy and cooperation......having a sit down between a cop and a man who blew his top? Letting Iran keep pushing limits? Not doing anything in the Mideast inregaurds to Isreal? He has done nothing in terms of diplomacy and cooperation.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

From a person in the know.



> Looks like they bent the rules&#8230;.not a Norwegian thing to do. He'd only been in office for 2 weeks when the period of consideration closed. Like he'd done anything yet. Well, like he has done anything yet today.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your right zogman, he was in office 12 days before the close. The noble peace prise is a UN puppet. It's my guess that they gave it to Obama to encourage him to continue doing the same stupid things he is doing now. Jimmy the naive Carter won it once for crying out loud. When America has a true dunce they pounce right on it to encourage them.


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

the funny thing is he hasnt improved anything about foreign relations. domestic discourse may change though. have you read anything about the cybersecurity act of 2009. this legislation would give the pres the power to shut down the internet if he deemed necassary. talk about dictatoral powers. thsi is obviously a power grab to silence dissent and undermine grassroots organization. you should all check it out real quick then e mail your representative, tell them to oppose it, and ask them if theyre on the side of freedom, or if they belive the people are property of the government.

http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/04/cybersecurity-act

this link has an article about the act with links to summaries and links to the fed page wich has the entire bill and their sugarcoated description


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

That does not make me proud to be Norwegian


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> That does not make me proud to be Norwegian


I think it is administered by Sweden, be proud.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Except the "Peace Prize" I see. Proud still to be Norwegian. :beer:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Bowstring said:


> Except the "Peace Prize" I see. Proud still to be Norwegian. :beer:


I was just kidding. I'm proud to be an American despite who is running this country...so of course I'm still proud to be Norwegian, just not AS much today ; ) My kids are Asta and soon-to-be Anders, obviously I'm proud : )


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> Bowstring said:
> 
> 
> > Except the "Peace Prize" I see. Proud still to be Norwegian. :beer:
> ...


I figured you were kidding, only "progressive liberals" are not proud to be American.

With Arafat, Gore and Carter on the list Obama fits in. The Cracker Jacks Prize has more value.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

When I heard about this it put me to mind of the Mash episode in which Maj.Frank Burns applied for and received the Purple Heart for shell fragments he got in his eye.The fragments were from egg shells :beer: !!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Sums it up.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Bowstring said:


> With Arafat, Gore and Carter on the list Obama fits in. The Cracker Jacks Prize has more value.


Nice way of putting it :wink:


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

It was 26 degrees with an inch of snow on the ground and we were driving back from a football game on OCTOBER 9TH in a mini-blizzard... I kept thinking to myself that Al Gore is on to something--this earth is heating up like a pizza oven. He certainly deserved the nobel peace prize for his great discovery.

Obama has been impressive as well, especially when he killed that fly on national TV. That to me, has been the most impressive thing that he has done :roll:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Bunch of crap if you ask me. If Obama was white do you think he would have even been considered? No sir.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

President Obama was awarded the Heishmam Trophy today after watching football on TV.


----------

